# descent of angels



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

This is my least favourite book in the series. I wish it included information about luthers betrayel what do you guys think??


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

It does include info about Luther's betrayel, have you missed the part about his slow built jelousy and the events leading to his abandoment from the crusade.


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

no i read all the parts about the nuke on sarosh. But there is still too much mystery sourunding the actual event. most is just speculation


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

The have just re-release a dark angel book called angels of darkness. From what I've heard its the story a fallen angel is telling a interogator chappy about what really happened leading to the terrible events of the fallen. But there is also rumors that there is a 2nd Dark Angels Heresy book coming out later which answers more questions.


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

I did. It's just that it doesn't say anything about the actual event. It is surounded in mystery, and where it gives incredible detail into calibanite life it forgets about a turning point in the legions history.


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

No, I read all the parts about the bomb on the landing deck. It's just that, it goes into great detail about calibanite life, it forgets a key point in the legions history.


----------



## Wolfblade (Mar 18, 2008)

Someone told me not to read Decent of Angels, a day after I bought it. All I can say is it was sound advice, what a totally pointless book.


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

I wouldn't say pointless but it was dissapointing


----------



## CallumM27 (Mar 20, 2008)

It was not a pointless book :shok: I felt it had a huge wealth of background info. The problem is everyone reads the heresy title and think it has to be in the middle of it, its a real shame that people can't seem to read between the lines of the book to really understand its significants. It tells you how Luther began his fall from grace, how the inner structure of the Dark Angels is based on and why the Lion left Luther behind. Just because it doesn't start with a huge battle of Astates slaughtering some foe doesn't mean in has nothing to do with the heresy. Sorry if this sounds like ranting but I keep hearing people saying how disappointed they were by it but no one seems to have a valid reason why just "it has little space marine fights in the crusade" :no:


----------



## caljrow (Jun 30, 2008)

the worst book in the series:shok: ok it doesnt actually cover anything about the actually fall from grace the dark angels did but its still brilliant for me flight od eisenstien is the worst descent of angels isnt the best by far but its still a must read and a great book for dark angels player


----------



## Talonmaster Raptoris (Jul 5, 2008)

I don't think it's bad cause it dosn't have tonnes of action, it's just it doesn't seem like something from the series. it doesn't carry on any previous info from the actual series. it does show some interesting details about early history and what-not, but it just doesn't do anything for the series.


----------



## Unknown Primarch (Feb 25, 2008)

worst book is being abit harsh but its the least interesting in terms of heresy fluff. they must be going somewhere with it to put it in the heresy series. 
more likely that there wont be to much to write about when the lion returns the caliban and annilates it so this fleshes the dark angel fluff out abit more. the end bits quite good really, first bit of the emperor and cypher in it. may should have contained some of the lion in the forests of caliban and what he did with himself while there.


----------

